# ME Exam Takers



## JoeysVee (Feb 17, 2009)

Are any of you taking the exam in October? Maybe I'm a little early but thought I would go ahead and ask! Thanks and good luck to you all!

:th_rockon:


----------



## djshortsleeve (Feb 21, 2009)

April 2009 for me.


----------

